

Why Use Erlang? - signa11
http://amtal.github.com/2011/08/01/why-use-erlang.html

======
andymoe
If you are considering writing any kind of fault tolerant distributed systems
or frankly any client server system (In any language) I highly recommend
reading the book "Erlang and OTP in Action." [1] It's a reasonably short read
and will make you think through what needs to happen to build a robust system
and get you to really understand and internalize the stuff that is talked
about in this article in much greater detail.

The only downside is you might start to feel a bit dirty the next time you try
to build anything with node.js, eventmachine, twisted or any of the other
evented systems that are popular today.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Erlang-OTP-Action-Martin-
Logan/dp/1933...](http://www.amazon.com/Erlang-OTP-Action-Martin-
Logan/dp/1933988789)

